# Raido Baseband help



## kevmomuny (Dec 20, 2011)

Currently running 1.09.13P.

3g data works fine. If I make a call, I lose 3g and 1x. When I hang up, 3g returns. Same thing happens when I make a wifi connection. 3g disapears. I sbf-ed to froyo and then flashed the baseband to 1.09.07P to see if it would straighten out. Problem is still there.

I have done a search on the fourms, so don't beat the hell out of me if there is a solution on the boards.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## johnfranckiv (Jul 18, 2011)

That is how cdma works... you can't use data and voice at the same time on a 3g device because they use the same radio...there is no fix.. this isn't a bug.. its how it works on Verizon.

Sent from my DroidX using RootzWiki


----------



## kevmomuny (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, I realize that. I guess it would be better to say that my 3g signal goes away. I get crappy reception whenever I make a call.

The 3g signal drops off when I make a call. I am NOT trying to use data when I make a call.


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

kevmomuny said:


> Yeah, I realize that. I guess it would be better to say that my 3g signal goes away. I get crappy reception whenever I make a call.
> 
> The 3g signal drops off when I make a call. I am NOT trying to use data when I make a call.


3G and voice won't work at the same time. Your 3G signal is supposed to go away when a call is placed.

It's pretty much the same on WiFi. If you're using WiFi, you don't need 3G.

Beamed from my TF101 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ccsoccer03 (Dec 2, 2011)

It's like this man. 3g is what data is transfered over. You don't make calls over 3g. 3g and 1x do not coexist at the same time. So when you make a call, it switches to 1x because thats what 1x is for. When you're done, it switches to 3g. Same goes for wifi. When you turn wifi on, it turns the 3g(data) off because now you're using wifi for data instead. Your phone works perfectly fine.

_All cdma phones work this way. The only exception might be the new 4g phones which use some form of a sim card._


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

ccsoccer03 said:


> It's like this man. 3g is what data is transfered over. You don't make calls over 3g. 3g and 1x do not coexist at the same time. So when you make a call, it switches to 1x because thats what 1x is for. When you're done, it switches to 3g. Same goes for wifi. When you turn wifi on, it turns the 3g(data) off because now you're using wifi for data instead. Your phone works perfectly fine.
> 
> _All cdma phones work this way. The only exception might be the new 4g phones which use some form of a sim card._


What does the use of a sim card have to do with anything, whether integrated or removable has no bearing on functionality


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> What does the use of a sim card have to do with anything, whether integrated or removable has no bearing on functionality


He might be confused think SIM=GSM, but for his info SIM does not = GSM.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## kevmomuny (Dec 20, 2011)

Call me crazy, but every Verizon 3g phone I have owned has always kept the 3g logo lit up in the status bar while I have made calls. My DX has done the same until recently. Now It remains lit until I place a call, answer a call or make a wifi connection.


----------



## kevmomuny (Dec 20, 2011)

dang.

I'm crazy.


----------

